# Keep Your Mouth Shut



## GanjaGuru (Apr 8, 2006)

Obviously, don't tell anyone about your grow.

Hikers are a gregarious friendly sort.  Sometimes you might be sitting on a rock or camp table swigging some water and somepone will pass by and start up a conversation. 
NEVER bring up the topic of marijuana.  Don't mention pot or sites like this.
And if the person asks you if you wanna get high and whips out a doob, say thanks, no.  Tell them you don't like to smoke pot cause it makes you tired and you have a long hike ahead of you.

Be friendly but not overly so.


----------



## Brouli (Feb 9, 2007)

i would like to now what you smokin bro     sound like you smokin some good stuff 
dont forget to exhail next time


----------



## Mutt (Feb 9, 2007)

1. this is an old post.
2. it is sound advice when guerrila growing, by another weed smoker YOU DON"T KNOW out in the middle of the woods, let him know there is an op around somewhere and basically giving an invite for a rip..
3. It may just be weed...until you are busted cultivating...then its a felony. 

Better safe than sorry...ounce of prevention worth a pound of cure..........


----------



## Crazy Horse (Feb 9, 2007)

I wish an wish an ounce of prevention would give me a pound of weed! J/K.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 9, 2007)

Crazy Horse said:
			
		

> I wish an wish an ounce of prevention would give me a pound of weed! J/K.


 
 :rofl:


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 11, 2007)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> Obviously, don't tell anyone about your grow.
> 
> Hikers are a gregarious friendly sort. Sometimes you might be sitting on a rock or camp table swigging some water and somepone will pass by and start up a conversation.
> NEVER bring up the topic of marijuana. Don't mention pot or sites like this.
> ...


 
couldnt be more true dont go tellin people about you plants that you are growing exspecally when you grow alot like ganja


----------



## Brouli (Feb 11, 2007)

ok lets put jokes on the side for minute  i caind of agree with what you say  man  but cant get paranoid with  every ** that people say 

its wery easy  dont talk  about you plants only on problems if you have and that is as far as i go


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 11, 2007)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> Obviously, don't tell anyone about your grow.
> 
> Hikers are a gregarious friendly sort. Sometimes you might be sitting on a rock or camp table swigging some water and somepone will pass by and start up a conversation.
> NEVER bring up the topic of marijuana. Don't mention pot or sites like this.
> ...


 
Just like Mutt said, this is obviously advice for guerilla growers...sounds like advice for a guy actually on his way or returning from tending his hidden crop.

IMO, you have to be just abit nutty to guerilla grow anyway...LOL , I am the perfect candidate and would love to try...but city life and my back won't allow it.


----------



## longtimegrower (Feb 12, 2007)

I can tell you from experence your best friend and your own brother will rip you off when it comes  to weed and money. Keep it low key meaning keep it to your self and thats keeping it for your self. I can say ive learned that 90% of  getting ripped off is because you either told someone or left some evidence where a passerby will see it. most people would almost step on mj before they see see it but let them find pots or waterjugs or cups and its a sure sign they will look around till they find your grow.  Slim


----------



## stan (Feb 12, 2007)

Elephant man plant it dude I know of lots of stuff that has been harvested in metro areas outside.I see it all the time near offramps and bike trail,bridges and railroad yards.Also in old parking lots.I would never grow marijane but I have an eye for it,if yor by a river with some woods you can plant it in downed trees.Construction sites make excellent subterfuge grows also.......


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 13, 2007)

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> Just like Mutt said, this is obviously advice for guerilla growers...sounds like advice for a guy actually on his way or returning from tending his hidden crop.
> 
> IMO, you have to be just abit nutty to guerilla grow anyway...LOL , I am the perfect candidate and would love to try...but city life and my back won't allow it.


 
yeah i can feel that yups like last year around june i planted 16 plants in a clearing in the middle of the woods like 150 yards away from a hiking trail 
by a local lake that i live by and every time i went to check on my plants i would see some one walking or fishing or rideing a bike but i wouldnt talk to anyone when i would get to the part of the trail that i would cut off to walk to the clearing i always would walk like 100 yards up and back the trail to make sure their wasnt anyone around before i would walk to my plants so yeah im deffently kinda paranoid when it comes to growin on public land and you got to be carefull like i say Fly Low and Beat the Radar!


----------

